# Silverstone: Kompaktwasserkühlungen Tundra TD02 und TD03 offiziell vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Silverstone: Kompaktwasserkühlungen Tundra TD02 und TD03 offiziell vorgestellt*

					Die auf der CES und der CeBIT bereits ausgestellten Kompaktwasserkühlungen Tundra TD02 und TD03 von Silverstone wurden nun auch offiziell vorgestellt und sollen demnächst im Handel erhältlich sein. Die Kühlungen sind mit allen aktuellen Sockeln kompatibel.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Silverstone: Kompaktwasserkühlungen Tundra TD02 und TD03 offiziell vorgestellt*


----------



## lol2k (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Silverstone: Kompaktwasserkühlungen Tundra TD02 und TD03 offiziell vorgestellt*

Na da bin ich mal gespannt was die beiden Produkte für Kühleigenschaften mitbringen - und wie laut sie dabei ihr Werk verrichten.


----------



## BikeRider (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Silverstone: Kompaktwasserkühlungen Tundra TD02 und TD03 offiziell vorgestellt*

Bin mal auf Tests von PCGH gespannt.


----------

